# Free Advice, No Charge



## Packerjohn (Nov 2, 2021)

You know some folks say that anything that is free isn't worth a lot.  Well, I found some advice in a book by author, Jann Arden called "If I Knew Then."  I think this advice is pretty good for us seniors.  Take it or leave it.  It's free:

1. Feed your body some decent food.
2. Have a cup of tea instead of a glass of wine.
3. Walk somewhere instead of just thinking about walking somewhere.
4. Get up.  Move.  Breathe.
5. Forgive eveything.  Hanging on to old wounds - old you-done-me-wrongs, old you-broke-my hearts, ancient you-screwed-me-overs- will only sink you.

Have a nice day because I sure am going to have a nice day.  I hope you have one too!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 2, 2021)

lots of sage advice...


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 2, 2021)

Very good information.  Made my day.


----------



## feywon (Nov 2, 2021)

Pretty much do all that.
#3 particularly, i walk around our property, i don't 'count my steps' like many do, but i do things that necessitate taking a few more: Unless weather super bad i park further from the door, and if i have to take the cart to car because of heavy stuff i always return it to the store. (In the City i'll leave it at nearest 'cart corral' but usually i'm parked twice the distance in those parking lots that i could even park in small lots in our little town. i often take other people's cart too when going into store or when returning mine. During Pandemic i've kept sanitary wipes in car and use them to wipe off cart handles.

For me a 6th has been very useful: Acknowledge your feelings.
Years ago i learned that the fastest way to deal with and let go of any 'upset' feelings is to face them head on--trying to suppress them is like walking on a water bed--they pop up elsewhere. And unless you go into full on denial they will keep popping up troubling you until you deal with them.


----------



## HarryHawk (Nov 2, 2021)

I've found the two things most beneficial to a happy life -

+ Good Health
+ A short memory

So far, it's been my good fortune to have been blessed with both.  (fingers crossed)


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 2, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> You know some folks say that anything that is free isn't worth a lot.  Well, I found some advice in a book by author, Jann Arden called "If I Knew Then."  I think this advice is pretty good for us seniors.  Take it or leave it.  It's free:
> 
> 1. Feed your body some decent food.
> 2. Have a cup of tea instead of a glass of wine.
> ...


I do all the above except I don't drink wine. The last one is a hard one and mostly done and I am still working on it.

Have a nice day yourself!


----------



## Manatee (Nov 5, 2021)

Many many moons ago when we lived "up nawth"  after shoveling what seemed like 10 tons of snow, I would make a cup of tea and put a shot of rum in it.  It tasted wonderful.
Decades later I tell folks that if we have any liquor, the doctor will spank us.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 5, 2021)

There comes a time in your life, when you walk away from all the drama and people who create it. You surround yourself with people who make you laugh. Forget the bad, and focus on the good. Love the people who treat you right, pray for the ones who don't. Life is too short to be anything but happy. Falling down is a part of life, getting back up is living
*T - is it True?
H - is it Helpful?
I - is it Inspiring?
N - is it Necessary?
K - is it Kind?*


----------

